# Milwaukee Bucks vs. Chicago Bulls Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

* Milwaukee Bucks (23-33) vs. Chicago Bulls (29-26)​ *March 5th, 2005​
Last Game: 103-97 Loss @ Minnesota​
Location: Bradley Center​






*Starting Lineups:*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" TITLE="WILLIAMS, MAURICE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/WILLIAMS, MAURICE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="SMITH, JOE" TITLE="SMITH, JOE" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/SMITH, JOE.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GADZURIC, DAN" TITLE="GADZURIC, DAN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/GADZURIC, DAN.jpg">

*Versus:*​
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DUHON, CHRIS" TITLE="DUHON, CHRIS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/DUHON, CHRIS.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HINRICH, KIRK" TITLE="HINRICH, KRIK" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/HINRICH, KIRK.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="NOCIONI, ANDRES" TITLE="NOCIONI, ANDRES" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/NOCIONI, ANDRES.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="DAVIS, ANTONIO" TITLE="DAVIS, ANTONIO" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/DAVIS, ANTONIO.jpg"><IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CURRY, EDDY" TITLE="CURRY, EDDY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/CURRY, EDDY.jpg">​
*Key Matchup!*​Michael Redd Vs. Kirk Hinrich
<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="HINRICH, KIRK" TITLE="HINRICH, KIRK" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bulls/HINRICH, KIRK.jpg">​
Michael is going to have a big performance to counteract the performances of Eddy Curry, Antonio Davis, and Tyson Chandler, who are going to have solid games imo, in order to have any shot of victory. This is a matchup he can win

Prediction: Bucks-89 Bulls-95


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well no one on your team can guard Eddy Curry. We have players that can guard Michael Redd (nocioni (deng if he wasn't injured)) but you know its a given that Skiles will put Kirk on Redd, and then we'll see Redd go for 40 points, and it will be a close game that should have been an easy with for the Bulls, but might be a loss.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Nice to see an actual game thread around here now.
Keep up the good work.


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Turkish Delight said:


> Nice to see an actual game thread around here now.
> Keep up the good work.


Now the forum needs fans....


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Milwaukee: 89
Chicago: 96


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Preview:*

*WHEN*: 7:30 tonight.
*WHERE*: Bradley Center.
*ABOUT THE BULLS*: After a 0-9 start, coach Scott Skiles has the Bulls in the thick of the playoff race in the Eastern Conference. Before losing Friday night in San Antonio, the Bulls were 20-8 since Jan. 1 and were the fourth-hottest team in the league over that period. The Bulls had the sixth-best home record during that span (12-3) and the fifth-best road record (8-5).

*PLAYER TO WATCH:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GORDON, BEN" TITLE="GORDON, BEN" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bulls/GORDON, BEN.jpg">, BULLS
He was named the league's rookie of the month for February after averaging 19.1 points, 3.6 rebounds and 2.3 assists per game and helping the Bulls to a 7-4 record. It was the second straight monthly award for Gordon, who is making a strong run at rookie-of-the-year honors. "I'm happy to be getting these awards," he said. "But I'm happier I'm getting them while playing and helping make us a winning basketball team."

*THE SERIES*:
The teams split the first two games this season, with each team winning at home. The Bucks have won 13 straight over the Bulls in Milwaukee, dating to March 29, 1998.

*NUMBERS GAME*:
95-95: The all-time record between the Bucks and the Bulls.

30.5: In points, Redd's scoring average against Chicago this season.

11-14: Chicago's road record.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

yeah man, your doing a great job with the forum, the only problem is there are no Bucks fans.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

BabyBlueSlugga7 said:


> yeah man, your doing a great job with the forum, the only problem is there are no Bucks fans.


lol, you should be a Bucks fan dude, get some Bulls fans over here... but there are a few Buck phans around.... :angel:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:


> lol, you should be a Bucks fan dude, get some Bulls fans over here... but there are a few Buck phans around.... :angel:


Just because its a 20 minute drive for me to get to the Bradley Center is not a good excuse for me to be a Bucks fan. Ya see, I used to live in Chicago, I lived in an apartment, a few miles from Wrigley Field. I grew up watching the Bulls from an antenna on WGN, WCIU, and NBA on NBC. I was there when Jordan dunked on you guys in the 90's, and I am still here for when Eddy Curry dunks on your "frontcourt", and when michael Redd abuses our backcourt.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Bulls Assistant Coach had this today about what they need to do today.

He said that they will need to stop there 2-3 players. 

Michael Redd is a main guy to stop.

Mo Williams is a crucial part of this team along with Joe Smith are getting going now.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Recap:​ Bucks Win! Bucks Win! Great game for the Bucks, who I thought would lose this game to this talented team that had a dominating inside presence over us on paper. Don't tell that to Joe Smith. In the 95-87 victory over the Chicago Bulls, the Bucks outplayed the Bulls for 48 minutes, and was led by budding-superstar Desmond Mason with 20 points. Maurice "Mo" Williams led the way with 11 assists, and Joe Smith added a season high 16 rebounds, to go along with 12 points. Toni Kukoc added 8 points off the bench. The Bulls were led by Kirk Hinrich with 20 points, and were led in the rebounding category with 12 by Tyson Chandler. Rookie Ben Gordon came off the bench to score 20 points.

ESPN RECAP


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Very nice win for the Bucks, I wasn't expecting it at all. It's even nicer considering that Redd only scored 16 points, the Bucks just had too many scoring wing-players for the Bulls

:greatjob:


----------

